# Oophaga sylvatica 'Puerto Quito'



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm selling these, so I had to get photos for potential buyers. I figured people on db might like to see some photos. You'll probably have to click the images to see them full-size. I already have buyers lined up, so this isn't a solicitation for interest. 

Frog 1



















Frog 2



















Frog 3


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

holy cow i want some lol....


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Gorgeous frogs! Any more information on the lineage? Also, are these officially legal? Thanks!


Alex


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Fantastic frogs!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

A price would be good


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

jon said:


> I'm selling these, so I had to get photos for potential buyers. I figured people on db might like to see some photos. You'll probably have to click the images to see them full-size. I already have buyers lined up, so this isn't a solicitation for interest.


Reading - its fundamental. 

Jon, finally heard of someone getting eggs from theirs, pretty cool. Do (did?) you have all males?


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

:drool: lol


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Reading - its fundamental.
> 
> Jon, finally heard of someone getting eggs from theirs, pretty cool. Do (did?) you have all males?


LOL! In his defense, I edited the original post after he wrote that. I got a slew of PMs asking about these. 

I acquired 4 to begin with, and the only caller died after being transferred from a temp viv to (what I thought at the time would be) a permanent home. They were thriving in the temp viv, so I'm not sure what happened. Anyhow, when I was transferring them to the new enclosure, there were many eggs in the broms. I didn't find any in the broms I just emptied, so I'm guessing these might all be females. That said, I am positive at least one of them is. The other two are unproven either way.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

those are some interesting frogs for sure!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> Reading - its fundamental.
> 
> Jon, finally heard of someone getting eggs from theirs, pretty cool. Do (did?) you have all males?


ill hold back any smart ass remarks  but I did think i missed it at first 



jon said:


> LOL! In his defense, I edited the original post after he wrote that. I got a slew of PMs asking about these.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Gorgeous.... make sure they go to someone who has the experience to breed em!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome lookers!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Beautiful frogs, thanks for the pictures. Good luck to whoever is lucky enough to get them.
Bryan


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I would LOVE to try those three out but my hands are tied with my pumilio solartes and I'm still working on my 4 foot tall viv. I was reading your thread, but I wan't sure: Were they obtained from another breeder or were they offspring? If they're offspring maybe in the future when my 4 footer is established and mature.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

That species is only transfered to the most experienced of hobbyists.

Hopefully, it won't be "years and years" until they become a _little_ more available to the average hobbyist.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> That species is only transfered to the most experienced of hobbyists.
> 
> Hopefully, it won't be "years and years" until they become a _little_ more available to the average hobbyist.


Haha. In a perfect world maybe.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Crazy....On the "to get" list hahah


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> Haha. In a perfect world maybe.


yeah tell me about it hahaha


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Is this species legal to keep?


----------

